

TellFi (YC W11) brings Google Voice-like service to Canada, for free - ceelee
http://thenextweb.com/ca/2011/03/14/tellfi-brings-google-voice-like-service-to-canada-1-year-free/

======
boolean
I like the simplicity. It took me 2 minutes to sign up, get a phone number and
leave a voice mail. The audio file (MP3) was delivered instantly to my email.
How are you planning to compete with Google Voice when they roll out in
Canada?

~~~
bretthopper
Same experience here.

One minor bug - HTML entities shown in the email transcriptions: 5 o&#39;clock

~~~
mp3jeep01
Thanks for the note, will get that fixed! I wish I knew how to speak in HTML
entities when I left voicemails...

------
dholowiski
Awesome - I got a 403 area code, finally! The front page should make it more
clear that there is an extended free trial. .

~~~
nkassis
404 would be cool Page not found 5555 ;p

~~~
jackowayed
Move to Atlanta.

~~~
nkassis
mmm, or better yet I could just get a virtual number from Vonage but it would
be pretty useless ;p

------
afterburner
Is this forwarding/voicemail only, or is there actually VOIP service directly
to/from the number?

~~~
keidian
Forwarding, voicemail & extensions (basically multiple forwards depending on
what the caller hits)

Still, could be useful. Unfortunately I live in the middle of nowhere with no
local numbers on any voip service basically :p

------
holychiz
Great idea. signed up for the free plan and didn't read the small print (50
free minutes and 30-days free trial). I'd be ok w/ 50 minutes free but not w/
30-days trial. I'm an occasional user but my calls may vary in lengths since
it's mostly to businesses and gov't agencies. If there was a plan to let me
keep my free number but charge for overage minutes, I'd stick around. As it
is, I can't use it, even the free plan, since I can't be sure that my TellFi
number won't be cancel on me. Therefore, this TellFi number will not go out to
my connections in Canada. I'm cheering for you guys, TellFi, even I can't use
your services as is. Love your simple sign-up process.

~~~
mp3jeep01
Thanks for the feedback! Canadian numbers automatically get bumped up to 100
free minutes and 1-year free. The only reason we've left off 'overage' at the
moment is because we wanted the signup to be seamless and credit card free!
Ping us at support@tellfi.com and we can work something out.

------
rfolstad
Anyone know whats taking so long for Google Voice to become available in
Canada? How are you planning to compete with free when it is available? I'd
love to see conference calls and virtual programmable ivr as a added service.

Calling land lines is soo year 2000. I need a local number and a SIP number
that forwards to my phone or takes a voicemail if i don't answer.

~~~
tghnjtghn
It's because of the intense competition between Canada's phone providers.

Unfortunately the intense competition is limited to the golf course - the rest
of the time they are free to fix charges, limit services and ensure that their
friends in government keep out any competition

------
sprice
This was super easy to configure which is nice. I'm a little uneasy about the
100 minutes per month meaning at minimum 1 minute for every call I receive.
Per-second billing would be nice.

My ideal plan would be unlimited calls straight to voicemail. I recognize the
transcripts eat up some EC2 time but I have a feeling the total cost would be
pretty reasonable.

------
dualboot
Signed up! Eager to take this for a test drive. I've been waiting impatiently
for Google Voice to roll out in Canada..

~~~
ceelee
Great - We'd love to hear what you think. Email us at support@tellfi.com with
questions or suggestions.

------
mcdowall
Please someone build something similar for the UK.

~~~
biot
Twilio isn't available in the UK, but using Tropo this could easily be
someone's weekend project: [http://blog.tropo.com/2010/10/20/free-tropo-
development-now-...](http://blog.tropo.com/2010/10/20/free-tropo-development-
now-even-more-open/)

------
D-mo
blame canadaaaaa

